# Trapping Etiquette Question



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

First off I don't trap. Secondly, I don't know any laws about trapping. The other day I was lucky enough to find some national forest land that was landlocked by private property. The property owner who took me through his land to get to the spot said his neighbors don't hunt or trap and the land has been uncalled for about 6 years, but is a known hunting spot. So we get in, and find traps everywhere in there. Is it legal to trap on national forest land? And isn't it rather rude to be trapping in a place where people hunt? It isn't the first time I have seen a trapper monopolize an area and kill off my chances. I think trapping is cool and I respect those that do it, but what is the etiquette with it? For instance I don't hunt small game in areas where waterfowl guys are trying to get their birds, and I don't go into popular big game areas to call coyotes when it is rifle season. Like I said nothing against trapping, just curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

check if the traps are tagged, if so write down the name and call the MAN.....bet they are not! Maryland is a hard State on game laws, if hunting is legal then trapping should be as well. public land/national forest is for all to enjoy which you know, it would be rude to mess with the guy's sets if it is legal to trap or even to think he/her would be in violation. I applaud you on not wanting to mess up another's hunt but then again it's your hunt as well, hunt when you can and make the best of it. as long as there is a back door to your honey hole....well there aint a whole lot of honey!!! when I lived in MD, renting a house on a 100 acre farm backed by a lot of acreage was my saving grace, I didn't have to hunt public land much, when I did...made me wonder why I thought the mountain deer were any better than the deer at the farm!!!!! make note to self must go deep!!!!

good luck


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Oops. I never changed my age or location or anything. It kinda set itself up. I live in Colorado. But I appreciate the help. I guess alot of the etiquette is the same. Minus the laws of course. This was in Roosevelt National Forest. Soon as we saw the traps we figured the area was most likely trapped out and didn't even get close enough to check for a tag on em. Didn't wanna mess with them and the human and dog tracks leading in were pretty fresh. Didn't want a cast lead 45-70 from a jumpy mountain man in my gut.  So we packed up and switched spots. Either way, was a great day outdoors.

Good thing is I now know this landowner who was a super nice guy. Said he used to bowhunt snowshoe hares back there. I found a few spots last weekend he showed me that people hunt but not often, and next time we will hike back in farther to further remove ourselves from the beaten path.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

standing by for pics of the take!!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

jimmy shutt said:


> standing by for pics of the take!!!!


No predators but scored 2 snowshoe hares on the very last day of the season for them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How dare you hunt where someone is trapping...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How dare you hunt where someone is trapping...


jimmy shutt said:


> check if the traps are tagged, if so write down the name and call the MAN.....bet they are not! Maryland is a hard State on game laws, if hunting is legal then trapping should be as well. public land/national forest is for all to enjoy which you know, it would be rude to mess with the guy's sets if it is legal to trap or even to think he/her would be in violation. I applaud you on not wanting to mess up another's hunt but then again it's your hunt as well, hunt when you can and make the best of it. as long as there is a back door to your honey hole....well there aint a whole lot of honey!!! when I lived in MD, renting a house on a 100 acre farm backed by a lot of acreage was my saving grace, I didn't have to hunt public land much, when I did...made me wonder why I thought the mountain deer were any better than the deer at the farm!!!!! make note to self must go deep!!!!
> 
> good luck


Jimmy, you should know better than to touch someones traps... in most states it aginst the law to touch someones traps.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

How dare someone trap where I am hunting 

Thats why I posted the thread. Can someone just go onto public/govt land and set a bunch of traps and expect everyone else to piss off? Seems kinda odd, that's why I'm asking for clarification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Eric is messing with you, here in Az you can only use cage traps on any public land. There is nothing wrong with hunting in an area when someone is trapping. Most good trap setups would be hard for most to see anyway. Cage traps are a lot easier to spot. Main thing is if you see a trap setup, leave it alone ! and if you see an animal in any trap leave it alone !! Most trappers I know will try and make their setups away from popular hunting areas that have a lot of traffic. I know when snow is on the ground the ones I know will go way out of their way to get to their setups, they dont want people seeing footprints heading to their sets. So if your spotting sets out in the open, either the trapper is new and dont know what he is doing or he thinks no one visits that area for any reason.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh ok haha. Makes sense because the landowner who took me there said for some reason the signs were removed 6 years ago and very few people know it exists. I figured the fact that the area had traps would mean it was "trapped out" if that is a thing. There is a SUPER small spot to park that is impossible to spot unless you already know where it is and the other parking spot is down a county road, that looks like a private driveway. We never woulda found it if he hadn't helped us out. I'd like to try the spot again but the traps spooked me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

were these cage traps or leg hold traps? in Colorado only cage traps are allowed on public ground (damn anti's). if these are leg hold traps the local game warden needs to be contacted and IF these are illegal leg hold traps it really hurts our cause to re-establish legal use of leg hold traps in Colorado, and like stated above, don't touch any of these sets...........

National Forests are governed by the State laws where the Forests are located.....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

if NO hunting or trapping allowed in the Forest or if they are on the guy's property without permission the Man should be called or tack a note/game camera on a tree.....I did type it would be rude to mess with if legal.......

Indiana you have some steep hills.....nice work on the bunnies.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Watch out for duck hunters... if they are cagetraps, he/she is not trapping coyote. No respectable coyote will go in one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hummm--- Fur season closed Feb. 28th.--- but no matter--- if its a cage trap its legal to set on NF--- if its a steel trap the CDOW knows (or should since that type of trap is "permit only" in Colorado) its there.

The only furbearer that can be take after the end of Feb. (in Colorado) is coyote and beaver. Some wildcatters (pun not intended) will claim a dryland cage set (after season) is there for coyote, to try to pick up an extra cat or two since the seal date on cats is 5 days after close of season. Its a nice story--- but as Eric (AZ) said--- good luck get'in a coyote into a cage.

So--- if your hunt'in coyotes--- they may be shot out--- but I wouldn't think they are trapped out in that area.

Trappers have the same right to use NF areas as do hunters. If you come across a set--- leave it be. If your concerned it may be illegally set--- contact CDOW--- they should take care of it.

While I'm think'in on it--- I know some folks have a problem with people screw'in around or steal'in their cage traps. I trapped an area a few seasons ago that had a lot of people using the place. I printed out a few postcard size tags to hang on the cage door that read "Property of CDOW". On the bottom of the card in small print, it said "over". My name, address and phone number was on the other side of the card. Never had a cage messed with that season. Guess folks don't want to screw around with the law.lol.

Hey Indy--- how come those snowshoe hares look like cottontail rabbits.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Regs are different everywhere . Here in Alberta , public or Crown land as it is called , is not open season for just anyone to trap . where as private land can be trapped by anyone with permission and a licence , Crown land is all registered trap lines where the trapper buys the rights to trap any area and no one else can trap there . Kinda spooky to run cougar hounds there cause there is always a chance they could end up in a trap or snare . Just the way it is up here .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hummm--- Fur season closed Feb. 28th.--- but no matter--- if its a cage trap its legal to set on NF--- if its a steel trap the CDOW knows (or should since that type of trap is "permit only" in Colorado) its there.
> 
> The only furbearer that can be take after the end of Feb. (in Colorado) is coyote and beaver. Some wildcatters (pun not intended) will claim a dryland cage set (after season) is there for coyote, to try to pick up an extra cat or two since the seal date on cats is 5 days after close of season. Its a nice story--- but as Eric (AZ) said--- good luck get'in a coyote into a cage.
> 
> ...


 Cause they were in the snow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Regs are different everywhere . Here in Alberta , public or Crown land as it is called , is not open season for just anyone to trap . where as private land can be trapped by anyone with permission and a licence , Crown land is all registered trap lines where the trapper buys the rights to trap any area and no one else can trap there . Kinda spooky to run cougar hounds there cause there is always a chance they could end up in a trap or snare . Just the way it is up here .


 Same here.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

catcapper said:


> Hummm--- Fur season closed Feb. 28th.--- but no matter--- if its a cage trap its legal to set on NF--- if its a steel trap the CDOW knows (or should since that type of trap is "permit only" in Colorado) its there.
> 
> The only furbearer that can be take after the end of Feb. (in Colorado) is coyote and beaver. Some wildcatters (pun not intended) will claim a dryland cage set (after season) is there for coyote, to try to pick up an extra cat or two since the seal date on cats is 5 days after close of season. Its a nice story--- but as Eric (AZ) said--- good luck get'in a coyote into a cage.
> 
> ...


Because they changed from white early. Checked their feet, definitely snowshoe. So I would ask God!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Where I hunt and trap in PA, you can't walk into the woods without stepping on someone's toes. ...There's a reason why they use to smoke peace pipes.

For Deer hunting and Predator Calling I go out of my way and avail contact to anyone to avoid conflicts. Cell calls and TXTs go a long way to keep hunter's/landowners in the loop to avoid conflicts. Most hunters and trappers are great/cooperative.

Where I do elbow a bit is when I'm looking for ground for my boys to hunt/trap. I respect the professional trappers and I know 3 in my County. I respect the fact they want to make a large catch. ...But I have no quams about gaining permission on "their" ground if I'm taking my boys hunting or trapping. If they can't work the same ground with a 9 and 10 year old...they aren't professionals. On the other hand, if I'm looking for ground where I plan to primarily trap by myself, I stay away from their areas.

On one Archery Deer and Fox calling property I share with two other guys, we have a simple rule: Kids first. Whoever is taking the kid, gets first dibbs.

I also find by keeping good relations it's very rare anyone ever messes with my traps or stands.


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

So Indiana Jones, what kind of traps were they? And was it really in March when you came across em?? And did you kill the rabbits in march as well??


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

P.S. those are definately cottontails, real snowshoe hares are bigger and stay white through most of the spring


----------

